# career crossroads



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

I’ve come to a crossroads in my career. I’m in my mid 30s and have worked in the same industry/field for almost 15 years. The issue is even though I genuinely like my co-workers, clients and boss, my position is a dead-end, I can’t even say I like the actual work. My company is small, and there’s no real opportunity for advancement, even raises are hard to come by these days (the flip side is a high level of comfort, security and family-like atmosphere). However, some business is coming back early next year, so prospects are up (how that will filter down to the rank and file like myself is still unknown). The other caveat is that technology has drastically altered my industry in the last decade, and my field has become more technical and increasingly obsolete. I can honestly envision a day in the next ten years where my position ceases to exist. 
With all that in mind, I’ve looked for other work on and off within the last 5 years, inside and outside the industry. Some opportunities have come close and they have passed on me; others I have passed for various reasons (didn’t want to relocate or was unsure about the company itself). Recently, an opportunity has arisen that intrigues me and terrifies me at the same time. It’s in the travel industry, but a sales position. I’ve always wanted to work in travel (I love the idea of seeing the world and always fantasize about my next trip), but I’ve never seriously thought about being in sales (the ideas of quotas/goals/targets intimidates me). This position will offer the opportunity to travel, the opportunity for advancement, and is an industry that intrinsically interests me; it’s just the idea of being in sales that scares me. To clarify, I do enjoy my interaction with clients (for the most part), and am good with people. 
As you can see, I’m not someone who makes big decisions easily but can see that I’ve become complacent in my career as well. I want to move on to new challenges, but don’t know IF this new opportunity is the one I should jump into. 
So my dilemma is this – do I stay in my present job and wait for another opportunity that I’m more confident about (and continue to go to school part-time which I didn’t mention previously) or do I make the big jump but risk being out of work within 6 months to a year because it turns out I was completely mismatched for this corporate travel sales position. 
I’m just looking for different perspectives to help in my decision-making.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Do you have any experience in sales? What makes you think you can do the sales part of the job?

Everything hinges on you being able to sell. The travel sounds good, getting out of your dead end job sounds good. Finding a new field for your declining occupation sounds good.

So it really comes down to whether you believe you can do the selling required of this job.

And also what future do you foresee if you take this job? For example you apparently will have to give up on your education. How big of a problem is that? What about long term, do you want to travel forever? Travel is he!! on marriages and families. Can you use this job to get into something else down the road which you will like even more?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I've noticed this trend in business where in some fields the more experienced professionals become 'out of date' due to changing trends in the industry; technology and globalisation being major factors. But this doesn't just affect professionals, but businesses as well including my own. You are your own brand and your own business as a professional, so as the saying goes 'keep up with the times'

However, if you are serious about switching careers, you don't have to necessarily change your field for another job depending on your industry - speaking of which, what's your field anyway? I'm sure you can still transfer your skills into various roles. Travel consultancy can be a difficult but challenging career (at least from the start), and the pay varies depending on the company between low base + low commission, low base + high commission, etc etc. Starting off you shouldn't expect much and the best travel agencies don't offer many entry level opportunities so you might have to settle for a low base + low commission job for a full year before you'll be considered for a better role (in a much more reputable company)

I've worked in sales before and there are always less reputable groups SELLING the job to you! So I wouldn't worry about being out of work. What I would worry about is the inevitable pay cut however - that you can expect unless you find a position within the company either than a sales consultant/rep. Regardless if you are good at it, marketing is where the real money lies, the reason why I never outsourced B2B and sales in my business and took care of it personally


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

Thor said:


> Do you have any experience in sales? What makes you think you can do the sales part of the job?
> 
> Everything hinges on you being able to sell. The travel sounds good, getting out of your dead end job sounds good. Finding a new field for your declining occupation sounds good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the timely reply.

I have no experience in selling, my present position is essentially a operations/support role. Do I think I can do it - I think I can; I just don't know if want to live with that day-to-day pressure of 'goals'. Also, I've known people who've left their mundane career to chase their 'dreams' and its all come crashing down, so I don't want to be that guy neither. 

Yes I do have a family, but the position doesn't require massive travel, its more of a perk of the position than a requirement. 

Finally, does the position offer further opportunities later on - I don't know. I know there's definite roads of promotion within this corporate travel firm but don't know how that necessarily translates across the industry.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> I've noticed this trend in business where in some fields the more experienced professionals become 'out of date' due to changing trends in the industry; technology and globalisation being major factors. But this doesn't just affect professionals, but businesses as well including my own. You are your own brand and your own business as a professional, so as the saying goes 'keep up with the times'
> 
> However, if you are serious about switching careers, you don't have to necessarily change your field for another job depending on your industry - speaking of which, what's your field anyway? I'm sure you can still transfer your skills into various roles. Travel consultancy can be a difficult but challenging career (at least from the start), and the pay varies depending on the company between low base + low commission, low base + high commission, etc etc. Starting off you shouldn't expect much and the best travel agencies don't offer many entry level opportunities so you might have to settle for a low base + low commission job for a full year before you'll be considered for a better role (in a much more reputable company)
> 
> I've worked in sales before and there are always less reputable groups SELLING the job to you! So I wouldn't worry about being out of work. What I would worry about is the inevitable pay cut however - that you can expect unless you find a position within the company either than a sales consultant/rep. Regardless if you are good at it, marketing is where the real money lies, the reason why I never outsourced B2B and sales in my business and took care of it personally


My present position is a support/operations role in the financial industry. There are translatable skills I've learned, however; I've found it VERY difficult to convince others those skills will be an asset to their firm, which is why I've returned to school part-time, to complement my skill set with real technical expertise. 
As I've mentioned above, I have no sales experience, and up to this point, and have NEVER considered it as a field I was interested in. But this opportunity has arisen and know its decision time:
Stay at my present firm, its comfortable, but I'm underpaid, over-worked and have no where to go
OR
Take a chance in an industry I do find intriguing but a sales position I've never pursued nor considered.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Are you securing interviews though at the very least?

You will be underpaid, over-worked in your first year of the travel industry regardless, keep that in mind. If you are considering changing careers you will need your foot in the door so you will have to take whatever job you can get and whichever firm is willing to train you. 

The best paying salaries/commission in the travel industry require at least 3-5 years experience before they will even consider you. You will have to meet targets for sales otherwise you'll go home with a very low paycheck so there is alot of pressure. This can cause problems at home as well - are you confident that your wife will support you through this?


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

FWIW, mid 30's is a good age for a change. You still have plenty of energy and a long future ahead in a new field.

I made a drastic change at age 32. It worked out well for me, but it was a ton of work! I enjoyed the challenge and like to challenge myself in general. I still do and I'm in my late 40's.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Thinking you can sell is not good enough. I have been in sales all of my life and I would never hire someone from that has been in Non sales tech work all their life. I may be wrong but I believe it is quite possible you are setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

As an update to the thread, I''ve removed myself from consideration. As the process continued I've found myself getting less excited about the position. Also I couldn't reconcile the possible risk of being out of work in a year if it didn't work out. 
In the small to medium term, I'm still secure at my present position. I can continue my education and still keep looking for a position I'm more comfortable in - after 14 years, there's no hurry.


----------

